# Lend Lease C-47 Found in Siberia



## tomahawk6 (23 Jul 2012)

For a 65 year old aircraft exposed to the elements the aircraft is in great shape.

http://ww2incolour.blogspot.com/2012/07/russian-c-47-dakota-found-in-arctic.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Jul 2012)

Very interesting link.  Fantastic photos, thanks for the post.


----------



## fraserdw (26 Aug 2012)

Russia seems to be a vast junk yard of WW2 crap!


----------



## David X (26 Aug 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Russia seems to be a vast junk yard of WW2 crap!





Most of which they're still flying *drops microphone*


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Aug 2012)

Very cool!  :nod:


----------

